# Roadmaster Active Suspension



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I installed an active suspension system to the van this weekend.

Wow what a difference! It increases the stability of the TV when your at the GVWR.
With my set-up it raised the rear about 1/2" so it should make the Tv leafsprings last alot longer.

It didn't change the unloaded ride at all. Except cornering. The van no longer feels top heavy in a turn. SUV's owners will love this thing.

With the trailer I no longer have "bounce or buck" when driving on broken or concrete roads.

I've had shocks, add-a-leaf, and airbags on my TV's over the years none worked as well as this unit.
Great $200 Mod.
Check it out!

http://www.activesuspension.com


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like a nice mod!!

Are you a HAM radio operator??? "KF4HFN"

Kevin


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Yea! I stay up late!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Kevin,

Looks like an interesting mod. I have never heard of it before. Please keep us posted with your impressions.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

K,

I don't want to sidetrack your topic, but...

I am doing some studying on radios and am very interested in getting into it.

If you ever get a chance can you send me some of your thoughts on the whole subject and if there is anything you recommend me to read or get to learn more.

you can email me if easier..

Thanks

K


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

It seems it was designed because insurance companies have had a lot of rollover claims dealing with "church" vans. Extended 18 pass. These vans carry alot of load behind the rear axle which can increase the rollover potential. Some insurance companies require the mod epecially for Fords.

With the added tongue weight of a trailer, some of the same physics are in play with our highprofile Tv's.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Looks like an interesting mod. I have never heard of it before. Please keep us posted with your impressions.
> 
> ...


As you can see from my sig, I have the system installed on my Ram also.

Makes a world of difference empty, as well as loaded with the TT.















2 thumbs up here!!!

Steve


----------

